# Shot at by neighbor!!



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Peacefully sitting in stand...hear an ATV running on bordering property over near my husband's stand. Hear 3 rapid shots...I text my husband who ran over to the fence line and saw our neighbor driving off in a "mule"...said the shots were fired towards his stand. About 5 minutes later, I hear the ATV pull up on the other side of fence across from my blind (about 350yds away) ...then 3 shots towards me!! The reprecussion from the semi-automatic weapon was easily felt...the birds in a tree about 50yds away go beserk. One bullet hits a tree about 40 ft away from my husband and brother-in-law, who were then in the Jeep trying to catch up with them. My husband confronts the neighboring man and woman in the ATV...he asked what they were shooting at. Reply: "None of your **** business!" Husband continues to follow them down the property line, but they don't stop.

So, we call the law. Hmmm...we'll see how that turns out once they present the case to the county atty. Called the game warden,too, whom we have been in contact with for 4 years because of this a-hole...He never even came out!

For 5 years now, this neighbor has been trepassing on our lease, putting human hair (from a salon) around our feeders and game trails, hanging moth balls and other scented items in our trees. He's run sting and pie-tins all along our creek bottom (he ran the same stuff along his fence line). He poured rotted chit all over our deck, truck, and tractor. Found dead racoons on top of our trailer. Called the tax assessor's office and said we have permanent stuctures built out there and should be taxed for them (they are storage barns...non-permanent), and the ONLY way he could have known this is to have trespassed onto the property! 

The story goes that the land owner and this guy have a long dispute...the neighbor wants the property and the land owner won't sell it to him. So, he harasses every leasee on the place...there is a legal history of him doing this, too. We don't want to give it up. It's not the best hunting in the area, but we've put a lot of work into it and enjoy the land. We don't harass the neighbors in any way. We are safe, conscientious hunters...and don't shoot at anything that moves. He's just got nothing better to do, I guess.

There are so many things I'd like to do in retaliation, but morally and legally won't. The burden of proof is on us, we're told. We supposedly have to catch him on camera...we have purchased and set up multiple cams to no avail. 

What now??? Seriously, what would YOU do??


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

where are you hunting?


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Move. Why be in the middle of conflict? This guy is not going to change and something much more serious is going to occur in the future.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

drug them then bury them alive with a backhoe


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

SHOOT BACK!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you tried a camera on the fenceline or around your camp?


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Move. Why be in the middle of conflict? This guy is not going to change and something much more serious is going to occur in the future.


Don't do that. If you do then he wins!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

yOUR Gonna have to spend the $$$ on the infarred Camera's to catch this dweeb...
Id make a few skunk pizz traps for when he crosses that property line... whatever you do.. try n document everything & build a case other wise youd have little luck with a Bedroom community


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

If the guy is shooting across ur fence it is a no no--Game Warden should Prosicute him--Threat to Life could also be filed with the Po Po--He gets a night in the "Hotel" 

Let the authorities handle it as the guy is DANGEROUS! Be CAREFUL!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Move. Why be in the middle of conflict? This guy is not going to change and something much more serious is going to occur in the future.


Sometimes when you're surrounded by "stupid," the best thing is to leave...that's hard to do when you've done nothing wrong and want to level the playing field...but I think it's the best alternative.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Auer Power said:


> Have you tried a camera on the fenceline or around your camp?


Yep...many times.
He was caught on camera by previous leasees, but he was acquitted of charges due to "lack of evidence". I think he knows how to stay just out of their range now.



CoastalOutfitters said:


> drug them then bury them alive with a backhoe





xtreme said:


> SHOOT BACK!


Actually a woodchipper and hogs has gone through my mind!..h:
But like I said, I'm not going to lower myself to his pathetic level and do something morally wrong or illegal!



Kyle 1974 said:


> where are you hunting?


I'd rather not say right now...



OxbowOutfitters said:


> yOUR Gonna have to spend the $$$ on the infarred Camera's to catch this dweeb...
> Id make a few skunk pizz traps for when he crosses that property line... whatever you do.. try n document everything & build a case other wise youd have little luck with a Bedroom community


We have infared cams...we've spent LOTS of money on cams to catch this jerk!
Everything is supposedly being documented through the GW 'cause we've called him everytime...


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Dig a 2 foot trench 2 feet deep on their side of the fence where they ride their mule and cover with limbs and brush so they can't see it. Let them hit that thing doing 20 mph. Oh and like above, have a camera in the area so we can see it.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Try and document firm proof and get the law involved. Thats really all you can do I guess.... Bad situation! Sometimes it is just best to cut your losses and leave. Especially when bullets start flying!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

seriously, 

would suggest you call the GW and the sheriff dept. separately, file a written report and get case #'s.

don't cross the fence.


keep a file of all the dates and times that problems occured, photos help too.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

C'est Bon said:


> What now??? Seriously, what would YOU do??


depends on a few factors on your end.

how badly do you want to keep the lease? if not badly, move on - not worth the hassle from the freaks next door.

how much do you want to spend in an effort to capture the perp on camera? high quality pan/tilt/zoom remote control cameras that can function in low light can see a rabbit munching on grass at 300 yards are available.

invite an off-duty LEO friend to hunt your lease. he'll get results if this happens again. or hire an off-duty uniformed LEO to be there when you're there - won't add much cost to hunting, relatively speaking...give him a walkie-talkie to communicate with you.

some ideas...


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Yeah definately take pics of anything that you see as him purposely damaging your property. Maybe this would motivate the GW to set up a sting of some sort..... 

Any idea when he is coming on to your property? I assume it is when you guys are gone? Any idea if he can definitively tell when you are the ranch and when you arent?


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

If you've got bullets hitting less than 20 yards away and you're not allowed to shoot back, it's time to leave. Period. 

Yes, it stinks.

What's your life worth to your husband, or his life to you?


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Keep taking pics. Give the GW & Sherriff a key to your gate. Document everything having to do with HIM tresspassing. Notify the landowner you lease from. Send them EVERYTHING.

Do not tresspass on this scums property.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

might have better luck with the DA's office , ask to get a judge to file a cease and desist or restraining order.


specifically state that you ea. were shot directly at and are afraid for your life.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you tried getting the hair analyzed? If it's his thats enough proof I'd think.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Make friends with someone in the radio or TV industry and have a story created about it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'd leave.. fark a lease like that... many more around...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I think the 1st shot woulda had me on the phone with the Vid Camera rollin..
This Person Obviously doesnt have a Problem with being Dangerous to any or all of you.. where is the Lease at.. County & town..
Most of the 2 cool familly have (Friends )  
& if it was known whereabouts.. 
well the (Person) could have pressure applied in other directions E.I Da's office or PD or ?
This is Texas.. its not what ya know.... But WHO You know


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

ya right... you dont hardly hunt.. you post paddin potlicker:slimer:


InfamousJ said:


> I'd leave.. fark a lease like that... many more around...


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Move. Why be in the middle of conflict? This guy is not going to change and something much more serious is going to occur in the future.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

...and since shots have been fired in your direction, file attempted murder charges with the D.A. and Sherriff department there.

Serious behavior needs serious attention.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Indeed it does..!


Texas Jeweler said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> ...and since shots have been fired in your direction, file attempted murder charges with the D.A. and Sherriff department there.
> 
> Serious behavior needs serious attention.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds to me like drugs. Why would a person be so adamant about geting rid of you. Your land is valuable to him for some reason. He also knew you were there. How? Was he waiting or watching?

Sounds like he knows your land as well or possibly better than you.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I would cut the tree down the bullet hit, cut the section out and go to the DA, I asked the Capt here in Beaumont at TPW, he told me you would have to have the bullet in order to make any charges stick on firing over a property line. You said you saw the bullet hit a tree close... so there you have it....WW


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

The guy DOES know when we're there...we have to drive down a lane right past his house to get to the lease...AND he has a friggin' camera pointed right at the gap we go through.
The old man is a retired school teacher from the small town...which is probably one of the reasons why he was acquitted years ago. Supposedly, he's got cancer...we've heard several times that he was practically on his death-bed...yeah, right...doesn't appear that way. The chemicals from the cancer treatments might be really screwin' him up; HOWEVER, this has been going on for YeArS...and what's his wife's excuse?? She was with him when he was shooting onto our property! We've heard that his son is involved in the scheme, too...
I'd like to tell you all where it is, but I don't want to tick off the GW in CASE he decides to FINALLY help us...


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> I would cut the tree down the bullet hit, cut the section out and go to the DA, I asked the Capt here in Beaumont at TPW, he told me you would have to have the bullet in order to make any charges stick on firing over a property line. You said you saw the bullet hit a tree close... so there you have it....WW


Yep, that's what we were told by the deputies...but it is in a HIGHLY wooded area and high up. They said they wouldn't even attempt to try to find it...
Once again, it's the burden of proof...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You need to FORCE the issue....WW


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

C'est Bon said:


> I don't want to ****** off the GW in CASE he decides to FINALLY help us...


 if you're having problems with the GW call TPWD direct and complain
*(800) 792-1112* or 
*Operation Game Thief: (800) 792-GAME*
maybe that will help


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

I would move on. No need to endanger yourself over a leased piece of property.
How hard is the land owner trying to get this proplem stopped? Ultimately it is not your problem but his.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

For every word that you are typing on this site I would be typing the DA, Sherriff, and anyone else in the area of the proceedings going on. Is the land owner of your lease involved in this?? He/they will put up with this?? Seems hard to lease a piece of land with this going on. I get riled up just being on the outside looking in. You seem way to calm about the situation. Just my .02


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Wouldn't be too worried about pizzin off the GW. Hard to belive he isn't taking this seriously.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Shot at by neighbor...chit at by friend...even if they both miss...they both hurt!


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

yazoomike said:


> For every word that you are typing on this site I would be typing the DA, Sherriff, and anyone else in the area of the proceedings going on. Is the land owner of your lease involved in this?? He/they will put up with this?? Seems hard to lease a piece of land with this going on. I get riled up just being on the outside looking in. You seem way to calm about the situation. Just my .02


Believe me, I'm NOT calm about this! It's just been going on for so long...

My brother-in-law met with the County Atty last year...burden of proof...

I will be sending letters and calling him, the GW, and the sheriff as often as possible! Already composed...I just wanted to know what you all thought we should do.

BTW, the land owner is well aware of the past situations and we DO need to call him and inform him of the latest developments. However, one of the nicest things about this lease is that the land owner doesn't bother us or ever go out there!

We'd LOVE to find another lease! Who's got the scoop on one for me??


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Use the castle doctrine on your property. Put up no trespassing warning that you will shoot. Sit up high on a hill with your deer rifle and take em out.

Edit: oh **** I didnt realize it was a lease. 

You can still legally shoot back if they shoot at you and you are in fear of your life.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

what about inviting the GW out to yall's place to get to know him/her...drive a round a bit, heck, even initve him/her to hunt...

all the while, make sure the DB neighbor is out there and doing his thing...the GW wants proof or evidence, there's no better way.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Have your landowner tell the GW you have seen a lion or coyotes on the property & have the federal boys put snares & traps all over the place... you will eventually legally snare you a chit arse neighbor.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

next time he shoots at you call the law and tell them you are being fired at then start shooting back.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

G-O-T-B said:


> next time he shoots at you call the law and tell them you are being fired at then start shooting back.


that's another good one!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

just tell 'em you observed drug runners crossing your lease handing off drugs to the owner and they fired at you so you fired back - you'll have the help you need.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

monkeyman1 said:


> depends on a few factors on your end.
> 
> how badly do you want to keep the lease? if not badly, move on - not worth the hassle from the freaks next door.
> 
> ...


 That`s an excellent idea and plan. The LEO could witness any threats or law breaking and put that guy where he belongs. There are nut cases out there and this guy will end up hurting or killing somebody.
Protect yourself at all times but be sure YOU will be in the limits of the law. People like this guy are dangerous. It`s obvious that diplomacy and 
talking to him has`nt/ won`t work.


----------



## mzfishing (Jul 30, 2009)

Call the guy on Southern Fried Stings that way we can watch it on tv.

http://www.trutv.com/shows/southern_fried_stings/index.html

http://thesonofthesouth.com/contact.php


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Dig a 2 foot trench 2 feet deep on their side of the fence where they ride their mule and cover with limbs and brush so they can't see it. Let them hit that thing doing 20 mph. Oh and like above, have a camera in the area so we can see it.


LMAO!!! That's the best idea I have read on here....& yes, video tape it!! This guy is just an A-HOLE...If he's been doin this for years now, chances are, it's not gonna stop anytime soon. But sooner or later he will get his and that's called KARMA. Just depends on how long you want to deal w/ this guy's chit before it finally catches up with him.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Sounds like a place where someone is going to wind up in a pine box & 6ft under!!! I understand you spent a lot of time & money into this place but I would find another place to hunt. I doubt thats how you like to spend your weekend & vacations dealing with those idiots & the cops! Good luck


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

ok.. well I know 1/2 the Game Wardens in this state.. or close to it.. 
& if this happend to anyone .. youd be dammnned sure my boys would act,,, sounds like someone sure aint doin there job & in the end.. someone my get hurt or killed if this persists.. 
if the GW wont do anything.. CALL AUSTIN n talk to the Head GW..!!!!



C'est Bon said:


> The guy DOES know when we're there...we have to drive down a lane right past his house to get to the lease...AND he has a friggin' camera pointed right at the gap we go through.
> The old man is a retired school teacher from the small town...which is probably one of the reasons why he was acquitted years ago. Supposedly, he's got cancer...we've heard several times that he was practically on his death-bed...yeah, right...doesn't appear that way. The chemicals from the cancer treatments might be really screwin' him up; HOWEVER, this has been going on for YeArS...and what's his wife's excuse?? She was with him when he was shooting onto our property! We've heard that his son is involved in the scheme, too...
> I'd like to tell you all where it is, but I don't want to tick off the GW in CASE he decides to FINALLY help us...


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

It`s evident you will never be able to concentrate on hunting and enjoy yourselves on the lease until enough evidence is gathered and action is taken by those in authority.
Being in the woods is hard to prove he was shooting at you, he can claim it was an accident, did`nt know you were in that area or whatever.
I would certainly be on edge . If you decide to let him win by leaving , the next 
person on the lease may not be so lucky. I pray it comes to a peaceful conclusion 
but if the guy is arrested on a minor charge, he may be nuttier than ever.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> ok.. well I know 1/2 the Game Wardens in this state.. or close to it..
> & if this happend to anyone .. youd be dammnned sure my boys would act,,, sounds like someone sure aint doin there job & in the end.. someone my get hurt or killed if this persists..
> if the GW wont do anything.. CALL AUSTIN n talk to the Head GW..!!!!


We've been dealing with the same GW for 4 years! All he says is that he'll present it to the county atty and see what he says. He claims he's talked to the neighbor, too.
So, what SHOULD he be doing is what I'd like to know! Should he be providing us with cameras so we can get the "proof" we need? (Of course, in my opinion, we have all the proof we need!)


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> if the GW wont do anything.. CALL AUSTIN n talk to the Head GW..!!!!


YEP X 100

I would also invite cops to hunt as ststed previously.:texasflag


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

You should have a camera with you at all times and video the idiot. Also, leave behind your husband and one of his friends one weekend. The neighbor will think ya'll left and have your husband video him trespassing and destroying property.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mzfishing said:


> Call the guy on Southern Fried Stings that way we can watch it on tv.
> 
> http://www.trutv.com/shows/southern_fried_stings/index.html
> 
> http://thesonofthesouth.com/contact.php


Best advice on this post.. DO IT... problems will be resolved shortly, and you will have it all documented...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> ok.. well I know 1/2 the Game Wardens in this state.. or close to it..


do they know you run the ICW and bays at 90 mph in your kenner?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

The guy knows how to walk the thin line. As the GW stated, it's nearly impossible to make a case for firing across a property line. Even if you doug a bullet out of the tree. Do you imagine them getting a warrant, seizing his rifle and doing extensive lab work to establish it came from the guy's gun? Which by the way is NOT as individual as a fingerprint and is routinely discounted by expert defense witnesses. Short of VERY GOOD video, which shows him shooting into your property, or the sworn statement of an eyewitness LEO, well that's about all that's going to hold up. The state doesn't have the resources to assign to a case they frankly just aren't going to win. I suspect the GW is waiting for this guy to get overconfident and sloppy. 

I wish you all the best. It's a tough decision on how to go, and don't go thinking all the blusterers and outhouse lawyers and "GW knowers" on here have an eighth of a clue. They don't.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

C'est Bon said:


> We've been dealing with the same GW for 4 years! All he says is that he'll present it to the county atty and see what he says. He claims he's talked to the neighbor, too.
> So, what SHOULD he be doing is what I'd like to know! Should he be providing us with cameras so we can get the "proof" we need? (Of course, in my opinion, we have all the proof we need!)


sounds to me that there is a GW who is looking at a piece of property and using the neighbor to run off the leasing group of hunters


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Frankly it will all come down to money. DA isnt going to try too terribly hard because there wont be much of a return. GW wont do much because the DA isnt going to pursue a half assed case. Thats why they are putting the burden on you to get them rock solid evidence. The GW also might be pursuing another angle to this guy but that may take quite a while. All the money in the world on videos and whatnot even if you get him on tape will probably only result in a slap on the wrist for the guy so........to me your in a position of either put up with his actions or find another property that you and your husband can fully enjoy. And if hes putting shots up in the trees over your blind I would just tell your landowner you will be looking for another lease next year.
But whatever you do, do not stoop to his level by trespassing, or vandalizing or threatening him or his property, it would more than likely come back and bite you in the ***......hard!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I would move leases ASAP! Hunting is supposed to be FUN! Having another person shoot at you is just flat crazy. This is how tragic accidents happen and stories people post on this website. Neighbor gets drunk, makes a shot to scare you, accidently kills you, and it is all over the news. NOT WORTH IT!!!! I would never even consider putting myself or my family in this situation. I have a slight temper and would probably do something really stupid if someone was shooting at me. I just take myself out of these situations before they happen. Good luck with everything and most of all BE SAFE.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Shaky said:


> Frankly it will all come down to money. DA isnt going to try too terribly hard because there wont be much of a return. GW wont do much because the DA isnt going to pursue a half assed case. Thats why they are putting the burden on you to get them rock solid evidence. The GW also might be pursuing another angle to this guy but that may take quite a while. All the money in the world on videos and whatnot even if you get him on tape will probably only result in a slap on the wrist for the guy so........to me your in a position of either put up with his actions or find another property that you and your husband can fully enjoy. And if hes putting shots up in the trees over your blind I would just tell your landowner you will be looking for another lease next year.
> But whatever you do, do not stoop to his level by trespassing, or vandalizing or threatening him or his property, it would more than likely come back and bite you in the ***......hard!


That's what I figured...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well if you do shoot him ... remember the following phrase for your testimony ... "I was afraid for my life" ... done ...


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

call the ACLU and tell them someone's civil rights are being violated on the property.


----------



## c b payne (Nov 19, 2008)

I can understand why you don't give the location, but I've got to ask. Does this guy weigh about 350lbs, and have his wife drive him around on a mule? If so I know exactly who you are having the problem with.
When we moved onto our proprty permantly, he moved on and left us alone.
PM me if this is the guy that your having problems with, possibly I can help you.


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

I would keep a log of incidents, without documentation you will not have a strong case. I would survey your stands/feeders, land, gates, creeks, property. Describe what it looks like what time of the day and take numerous photographs of it as if you were in a car wreck. Be elaborate and make sure very detailed. Then upon returning to your property, I would call someone from the law, a cop, game warden, anyone within the law to come with you to the land. Have the pictures ready and make him travel to the desitinations you decided to photograph. Re-examine it with him take new photos and make detailed notes and have him sign the papers! Clean it up and again before you leave clean it all back up and repeat. After 2-4 times I would press charges on the man since he does have a long ride with the land owner before! Good luck and I pray for y'alls safety. 

pS- if you feel things are getting too dangerous or that they wont get taken care of and stopped, then leave immediately. No hunt, no animal, no nothing is worth having your life at risk from careless ignorant butt sweat lickers!


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

c b payne said:


> I can understand why you don't give the location, but I've got to ask. Does this guy weigh about 350lbs, and have his wife drive him around on a mule? If so I know exactly who you are having the problem with.
> When we moved onto our proprty permantly, he moved on and left us alone.
> PM me if this is the guy that your having problems with, possibly I can help you.


No, not the same guy. Guess the whole state has these kind of jerks in it!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You have proof that complaints have been filed with the proper authorities so get a lawyer and sue him for anything and everything that your lawyer can come up with.

You're a better person than I am because I'd have never gone this long in dealing with the jerks and I wouldn't be run off the lease either.

TH


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

pack up all his **** he leaves behind and take it back. I dont think I would put up with this A-Hole to long before I found something he could not stand and fill his place up with it.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Call the law and tell them you think he is growing pot on his property.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Texas Jeweler said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> ...and since shots have been fired in your direction, file attempted murder charges with the D.A. and Sherriff department there.
> 
> Serious behavior needs serious attention.


Not a bad idea, or something similar, and I usually disagree with most of what you post,lol



OxbowOutfitters said:


> if the GW wont do anything.. CALL AUSTIN n talk to the Head GW..!!!!


You should do this right away.

And with today's video cameras, and their memory's that can video for hours if not days, onto a hard drive, you should have one rolling the whole time you are there. Just erase if nothing happens when you leave.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hunting is supposed to be a fun time. This to me is nothing more than harrassnent from some idiot that wants on your property. I would have a friend drive me in and stay for a day or 2. Then have them leave and i would be on a man hunt with my camera and recorder. Packing my weapon as well. See how much hard evidence you can get while doing this. I would sit at night along this fenceline and film anytime someone came around... Film the feeders as well. After i collected all my evidence i would drive to Austin and demand to talk to the GW. Show him the film and pics.. Also get the media invovled. Nothing like small town gossip and centering it in on a scumbag like this. Hope everything works out for you guys.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank God their guns off...........


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

There has to be a active LEO or GW on this forum that can help you.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

anton said:


> There has to be a active LEO or GW on this forum that can help you.


If the local law enforcement, game warden, and county atty won't pursue it, what makes you think someone outside the area can or will?

I said we've been experiencing and documenting EVERYTHING for 4 years!!!

We've thought about pretending to leave, but acutally staying to video him, but we have JOBS and can't just take off like that! Wish we could...

Any takers on here to do this??

I will, however, sit at the fenceline with a video cam next time we're out there...I doubt he's going to make a move again this soon, though. Not when the county police and GW just paid him a visit after his shooting escapade.

Lastly, it is a SMALL town...he is a former school teacher...I'm sure some of you in the area DO know him. But if I post this info online, he could sue me for slander! Wouldn't THAT just be the icing on the cake?!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Call me and I will bring about 30 inches of 1/2 inch hydraulic hose. Show me where he rides out on the lease and I'll make him look like he has been in a fight with an over grown weedeater. I just need a good ambush site. Sometimes you have to fight fire, with fire. It's the only way to get a point across. 

We'll work out the details later.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

I've got time to take care of the situation for you. I'll bring my cousins Vinny and Guido. When the weeks up I know what they'll say. "Forget About it".


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*DOSS?*

Did this happen in Doss, TX? Seems to have been a similar incident a couple years back on a lease. Wonder if it's the same people.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

C'est Bon said:


> If the local law enforcement, game warden, and county atty won't pursue it, what makes you think someone outside the area can or will?
> 
> I said we've been experiencing and documenting EVERYTHING for 4 years!!!
> 
> ...


it can be worked out. 
Shoot sounds like you neeed to invite some of us to coolers for a weekend clean up. Bon Fire and couple cold ones. If this retard does anything im sure there are ways to fight fire with fire. Karma is a b$%#! you know.


----------



## Blacklab (Aug 27, 2005)

Been there done this. A hunter on the lease bordering our property insited on putting his stand and feeder on out fence right at the gate and barnyard where we come enter and exit. Entire property is a hilltop with the baryard in the only flat lowland corner. Been used this way for years. No secrect we will be coming an going out of it. We go out of our way not to go out of this hunting pasture early so we don't bother the hunters in the property we have to drive through to get back to the camp on another property.

Anyway - one year a blind that had been close before is now on top of the fence. Whatever, he is limiting his radius and there is a big F250 etc. stinking the pace up parked right on the other side. 10:30 or 11 opening weekend, dad shoots deer waits until it gets that late to take it down to the truck. Guy on fence shoots "at" him.

SOLUTION - Game Warden, In addition to questioning him regarding the shooting, judgement regarding his choice of locations on the fence, he/they made a project out of digging through those guys camp and checked and searched everything. Needless to say, I do not think the other guys on the lease we happy to show and find upset game wardens in camp nor was the land owner.......

I've heard a sling shot, and early wake up call, a box of mouth balls and halls mentholiptus cough drops shot all around fence hunters feeders/blinds tends to limit the deer traffic they see and the blinds seem to disappear to the next year.

Chase that guy around you'll end up shot or in prison for shooting him.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

nasakid said:


> Did this happen in Doss, TX? Seems to have been a similar incident a couple years back on a lease. Wonder if it's the same people.


This must be in Doss. Sounds like serious business.


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

Have you tried talking to the guy face to face?


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Wait til the wind is blowing the right direction, have a bbq right before you leave throw the coals and ash on the ground and the next day start reading the local paper. Accidental fires happen all the time.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> ok.. well I know 1/2 the Game Wardens in this state.. or close to it..
> & if this happend to anyone .. youd be dammnned sure my boys would act,,, sounds like someone sure aint doin there job & in the end.. someone my get hurt or killed if this persists..
> if the GW wont do anything.. CALL AUSTIN n talk to the Head GW..!!!!


Rick Medford would have loved this one 20 yrs ago....heck he would still love it !!! call Austin and get results !!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

C'est Bon said:


> If the local law enforcement, game warden, and county atty won't pursue it, what makes you think someone outside the area can or will?


 Actually it would be fairly easy, 1st its a matter of law, 2nd everyone has to answer to someone, as I posted before take a chainsaw cut the tree down, cut the section out containing the bullet and go over anyones head that you have already been to, someones head should roll on this one. That is exactly what I would do and you could end up owning some more property....WW


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

RickJames said:


> Have you tried talking to the guy face to face?


Yes, several times


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

I really appreciate all y'alls suggestions...some are really good and worthwhile...
Thanks!

PS: No, it's not Doss, TX.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*hunters rights*



C'est Bon said:


> I really appreciate all y'alls suggestions...some are really good and worthwhile...
> Thanks!
> 
> PS: No, it's not Doss, TX.


there are regulations concerning hunters being harrassed. if local(s) law enforcement do not seem to being diligent protecting you-DO pass over him/her. if you call to Austin enough and file complaints to ALL supervisors, you will get responses from this. Keep asking for the person above him/her-it shows the level that you will take it. also, you can file charges against this person-assault and/or attempted assault-law states you can be your own witness and have the right to be heard in a court of law. again if local talent does'nt do this-go around to county. one more thing-contact NRA and let them help-


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

You might need to go to the top of the food chain.
and of course finding where that is, can and is a major problem.

I have been dealing with the Bandera police since March on a major theft.
All that they ever say is that they are working on it.

Small town LEO's and local GW's have there own agenda and there is really nothing you can do about it. If you are not local, forget about it.

I don't really understand why. It is really frustrating, but nothing you can do. Now if you or I did something closely related to being against the law, they would bury us.

Protect and serve is only meant for the locals. That is what gets them re-elected.

Such is life. You may just have to more on....
and I know that is a lot of trouble and heartbreak.

Good luck,
B.D


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

*Update*

My husband and I met with the county attorney on Monday. Turns out, the GW has never presented him with the incidents or evidence collected over the past 4 years! Nor has the case for the shooting come across his desk. Furthermore, the county atty is reluctant to ever try to prosecute this guy again since 7 or 8 years ago he was acquitted in a hunter harassment case on the same property. The CA thought it was "an open-n-shut case" with photographic evidence and eye-witnesses of the neighbor's son destroying the leasee's feeders. The small-town jury let him off...his dad is a former high school teacher from the area...is the reason the CA gave us. So, he's reluctant to ever prosecute him again...

The CA also told us that the neighbor is not actually trespassing since all our No Trespassing signs were taken down or blow away...which I find hard to believe. I mean, hello?? 5-strand barbed wire?? Anyway, we'll be painting the place purple this weekend and sending a certified letter telling him he's not welcomed on the property...

The CA repeatedly said that the neighbor is crazy and getting more brazen...that he's done this to every leasee on the place. He KNOWS the guy is doing it...the GW knows it...the sheriff's office knows it...but nobody will help us!! Gosh, it's frustrating.

Many of you have asked how come we don't just leave the lease. Well, if we do, then he wins and it'll start all over again with the next hunters who lease the place. Also, we really like the area. Yes, it's gone from annoyance to dangerous, but maybe some tenacity on our part might be what it takes to stop this whacko. Who knows....

Anyway, a call to Austin is our next step. Oh, and Channel 3 KIII in Corpus Christi had a reporter call me when I contacted them about the situation. Will keep you updated.

By the way, it's GOLIAD COUNTY.

-C'B


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Get as much media attention as you can.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

It sometimes feels like the law protects the criminals. Should they assume a similar outcome and not prosecute?


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Very unfortunate situation. CA & GW appear to be condoning his actions by their lack of involvment in what apparently has evolved into a serious situation. Sad.

Did you have no tresspassing signs up at any time that were removed?

It is a fact that things work differently out in the country. Seen it too but nowhere near to this degree. 

Really unfortunate that something this serious and potentually so explosive doesn't get any attention whatsoever.

Goliad co. Thank you for telling us this. Makes you wonder if others are in a similar situation.


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

"Makes you wonder if others are in a similar situation" 
Make me think who is on the other side of this whacko property ? maybe pay them a visit and see how things are going over there on the other fence line.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's something to think about-

What happens if you do get him prosecuted? He'll get fined and warned, then he'll be back on his property within a week. Then you'll have not just a wacko, but a real angry wacko looking to take it out on you.

Unless of course he actually kills someone, then you can probably get rid of him. But I doubt that would be worth it.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*goliad delberts*

again, you need to go up higher-it is apparent that the locals are trying(and doing) a great job of keeping it local-take it to austin and even a state trooper-see if you can put more heat on all of them. you have rights and they are being abused. look into the nra


----------

